# Craftsman Router Recreator



## Mesquite Woodworker (Dec 22, 2006)

Was recently given a router recreator without any manuals or instructions.
Would appreciate any information or help that is out there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Use the link below for the Manual/User guide

http://www.nacresky.com/lad/projects/ww/recreator-manual.pdf

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3563-hard-find.html?highlight=Craftsman+Router+Recreator

Merry Christmas
Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the routerforums uniquewoodthings. From your name, do you make unique wood things? If so, what? Maybe post some pics of your unique things. Anyway welcome.


----------



## dragonwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

Email me if you don't have it yet. I have one.


----------



## Joefix (Jan 24, 2010)

*Router Recreator*

Contrary to previous posts, you can get manuals for older tools from sears.
The manual for the Router Recreator can still be purchased from Sears (Part number 76005) or you can download it free.
Since I still cannot post URLs go to managemyhome at the usual dot com prefix and click on manuals. Then you can enter the part number and/or model number of the Recreator.


----------



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the offer......have already sold the item.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*New link for Router Recreator Manual*



bobj3 said:


> Use the link below for the Manual/User guide
> 
> http://www.nacresky.com/lad/projects/ww/recreator-manual.pdf
> 
> ...


That link for the manual is broken, I found a copy here;

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0710170.pdf

Thanks for posting the pics bobj3. Could you post some more of some of the projects you have used it for? I looked a bit through the forum and haven't yet found any. 

I have this machine and would love to get some ideas of what it would be useful for, especially if it could replace a panto router. 

I would love to be able to make;

Milk crate inspired wooden boxes

but getting all the mortises accurately lined up is putting me off...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jubilee

Thanks for the PDF file, I have tried to upload the one I have but it was always to big for the forum, but I have added the file you posted the manual files..

I will did around a bit and see if I can find some files to upload.

But I will say I don't think the Recreator is the tool for the job for the Milk crate boxes..


==


Doctor Atomo said:


> That link for the manual is broken, I found a copy here;
> 
> http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0710170.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Maybe a template...?*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Jubilee
> 
> Thanks for the PDF file, I have tried to upload the one I have but it was always to big for the forum, but I have added the file you posted the manual files..
> 
> ...


Yeah, didn't really see the recreator working for that. That's why I was hoping for some project examples.

As for the milk crate, I guess a template, with all five mortises, carefully centered should work. Make it as accurately as possible and mirror it top to bottom to account for small errors...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I did find one picture on the HD I didn't take many pictures of the projects I made with it...
It's more of a copy cat machine but it can be use free also.

But the milk crates you want make and the web page you posted is of a guy that used 5 machine (plus fixtures) he made to make them ,he is very sharp ..

I for one would not put in the five mortises in place I would just put in a long slot and put in some spaces to fill the gaps..


==








Doctor Atomo said:


> Yeah, didn't really see the recreator working for that. That's why I was hoping for some project examples.
> 
> As for the milk crate, I guess a template, with all five mortises, carefully centered should work. Make it as accurately as possible and mirror it top to bottom to account for small errors...


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Woodgears.ca*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did find one picture on the HD I didn't take many pictures of the projects I made with it...
> It's more of a copy cat machine but it can be use free also.
> ...


Yeah, I found Matthias Wandel's site when I was planning some modular "milk crate" like book storage cases a couple of years ago. He is my hero... baby steps!

Yes, long slots would be a lot simpler...


----------

